# Take A Shower With An Omega Speedmaster



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

My best friend is getting married soon and his soon to be wife is going to buy him an Omega Speedmaster. He said to be the other day that someone at Ernst + Jones told him that he should not take a shower with that watch on. The reason being the change in temperature.

I was aware of the 'power shower' spraying water onto a watch not being a good idea, but not this change in temperature issue.

Can someone tell me if he would be ok taking a shower with this watch on.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

No, don't get it wet, or have it sitting in a confined steamy area. Speedmasters have minimal water resistance. Heat does no favours for the seals.

Later,

William


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

That's very interesting, is this confined to that particular model of Omega. I am thinking of purchasing the quartz version of the seamaster (james bond watch). Does the same apply to that watch.

Could you elaborate on your answer a little or point me to a detailed article someone has written about this issue.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

you are talking about 2 diff models ,speedmaster is the 'moon' watch series and seamaster the diver (which are waterproof)


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Yes I know they are 2 different models, my original question was about the speedmaster, I was just checking if the same applied to this other model - seamaster.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

The Speedmaster Professional (Moonwatch) is officially water resistant to 50m.

Which is actually quite deep.

But I wouldn't advise another person to use water on it. But 50m it is.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Have a little fun reading this:

classic thread


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Have a little fun reading this:
> 
> classic thread


Just read that thread, then woke up, then had cravings for beans on toast?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Have a little fun reading this:
> 
> classic thread


A classic indeed...and it even has the







smiley in it.

Those were the days.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

kc104 said:


> My best friend is getting married soon and his soon to be wife is going to buy him an Omega Speedmaster. He said to be the other day that someone at Ernst + Jones told him that he should not take a shower with that watch on. The reason being the change in temperature.
> 
> I was aware of the 'power shower' spraying water onto a watch not being a good idea, but not this change in temperature issue.
> 
> Can someone tell me if he would be ok taking a shower with this watch on.


They are right, I try not to get any of my Speedmasters wet, I have done in the past and got away with it, but seeing as the youngest is now well over 30 years old







, I don't do it.

Keep it for best and have something indestructible like a G-Shock or similar that can be easily and cheaply replaced.

Hope this helps?

Defender :astro:.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

kc104 said:


> he should not take a shower with that watch on. The reason being the change in temperature.


I agree with not getting a Speedmaster wet but not sure about the reason given. Going from body temperature or room tempature into a shower shouldn't make much difference. After all, you don't worry about the temperature drop going out the house on a winters days.

Seals don't like heat, agreed, but you don't keep a watch out of the sun on a hot day on holiday, and I'm sure that could be hotter than a shower.

I don't wear any watch in the shower but thats due to water resistance not temperature. Even a diver would be taken off - I don't need to know the time when showering so why take the risk.


----------



## VostokFanZac (Jan 16, 2007)

kc104 said:


> My best friend is getting married soon and his soon to be wife is going to buy him an Omega Speedmaster. He said to be the other day that someone at Ernst + Jones told him that he should not take a shower with that watch on. The reason being the change in temperature.
> 
> I was aware of the 'power shower' spraying water onto a watch not being a good idea, but not this change in temperature issue.
> 
> Can someone tell me if he would be ok taking a shower with this watch on.


I would second all the other posters advice about Speedys, don't shower with them. 50m water resistance is a nominal amount and does not translate to water resistance in all conditions such as different temperatures, pressures and spray effects. However that being said, I do not under stand the science behind why people are advised not to shower in their water resistant watches. It does not make sense to me, but I have a work mate who bought an Omega SMP 2254 and wore it swimming, diving etc no problem then (on another occasion)wore it in the shower, it leaked he took it to Omega and they strongly insisted that they don't guarantee water resistance in showers or hot tubs for the reason you mention above. They fixed his watch but not under warranty.

If your friend wants a water proof chronograph then look to the SMPC or the POC not a Speedy. But if he likes Speedys don't shower in it. Me I would never shower in any watch. I just do see why you would but that's just me.

Hope this helps.

Zac


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

So.. considering the fact that my Speedie Professional is only 8 months old.. with no gasket wear or anything like that..

Would anyone say that it would be fair to *shower* it.. not *submerse* it but *shower* it??

It's not a low end cheap watch with 50m written on is it?

It's a Â£2.2k piece of decent kit.. with 50m written on the tin!!??

*** Nips upstairs to pop it in a low filled basin of soapy water....***

^^^ Is kidding of course! :yes: ^^^


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Why would anybody want to shower with their watch on? :dntknw:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

gregory said:


> So.. considering the fact that my Speedie Professional is only 8 months old.. with no gasket wear or anything like that..
> 
> Would anyone say that it would be fair to *shower* it.. not *submerse* it but *shower* it??
> 
> ...


I wouldn't even let it get wet in the rain. Cost doesn't matter - WR does.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

squareleg said:


> Why would anybody want to shower with their watch on? :dntknw:


Tricky one...

With many watches (more than 50m WR of course) the advised method of cleaning within the instructions is of course to wash in warm soapy water...

With anything deemed dive-capable, the shower, under running mild water, with a gentle soap, then a rinse, would probably be my choice of cleaning. That's more or less what's advised by the vendor of the watch.. and I see it better than actually sumberging it in water.. just having it under a running shower..

If it's supposed to withstand 300m... then I like the idea of cleaning it in the shower.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Just take it off, never shower with a watch on.

Simples


----------



## ktmog6uk (Aug 17, 2009)

the main reason not to use ANY watch in the shower is that the combintation of spray effects,temperature differentials, and most of all detergents can rot the seals! your watch might survive a few showers, but the detergents will perish the seals.


----------



## ktmog6uk (Aug 17, 2009)

and as for cleaning, a very old soft toothbrush lightly damp does fine.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

If you can avoid exposing any watch to water you should regardless of it's depth rating. The Speedmaster has two push chrono buttons, to rely on the rubber seals behind those alone is risky IMO.


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Lol whatever guys. I have showered everyday for 5 years with my Seiko 100m and no problem. I know many examples of people who do the same. I shower every day with my Timex digital or G-Shock (since I started wearing digitals more for sports). If you want to baby your watches because they are so expensive that's up to you but the fact is watches can take this kind of thing unless it's a truely crap cheap watch. "A few showers", hehe... sorry but it just isn't true so please don't try to make out it's like this for all watches and we should be scared to use them in wet conditions.

In general the status quo is to replace the seals every few years or so if you really want to have the added security. Plus if you want a decent watch it will have at least 100m water resistance, however 50m will should still be totally fine for the shower. I swam and showered all the time with 50m watched when I was younger. If you say Omega says that the Speedmaster can't go in the shower then it doesn't have 50m water resistance at all (theortical or actual) it has absolutely 0 water resistance and it's not worth the money due to being totally false advertising and a lie! Furthermore it seems totally pointless to spend excessively more money for a watch, when, in your perception, it has a lesser quality than a regularly priced watch (based on usage behaviour).

Why keep your watch on in the shower? Well firstly obviously for telling the time (the main reason for a watch really, or else we'd all just wear bracelets), secondly because taking your watch on/off all the time increases the risk you'll drop or damage it, plus you will wear out the buckles/straps faster if you keep on taking them on and off as you will create weak points faster, plus it's just hassle! Again if you want to do that though it's fine...


----------



## Matt B (Nov 10, 2009)

i've never thought that showering with the watch would do it any damage, but this has got me thinking now!

mATT


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Openended said:


> If you want to baby your watches because they are so expensive that's up to you but the fact is watches can take this kind of thing unless it's a truely crap cheap watch.


For me, its nothing to do with their price. In your view, taking it on and off increases the risk of damage and wear. In mine, wearing it in the shower increases the risk of water ingress.

I know the time when I get in the shower and when I get out its 10 minutes later. No need for a watch.


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

I have multiple views and it makes no sense to focus on one specific aspect, i.e. damage. That's just one reason why someone would want to keep their watch on in the shower. It isn't even that important. I already said it's fine to treat your watch like you want, so that is a non-issue. Bash it, step on it, whatever it doesn't matter to me or anyone else for that matter and I accept you all have the right to do that.

My main point is that 50m, 100m, 200m watches have more water resistance than many watch collectors would care to admit (purely because they want to baby their watches) and this attitude I feel is not only inaccurate but serves to make other people paranoid about wearing their watches in conditions which their watch is more than able to withstand.



Robert said:


> Openended said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to baby your watches because they are so expensive that's up to you but the fact is watches can take this kind of thing unless it's a truely crap cheap watch.
> ...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ktmog6uk said:


> the main reason not to use ANY watch in the shower is that the combintation of spray effects,temperature differentials, and most of all detergents can rot the seals! your watch might survive a few showers, but the detergents will perish the seals.


At one time I wore this day in day out in the shower and sometimes twice in a day, 50m rating and no screw down crown and even swam a bit in pools that were probably full of chemicals, it's still going. Never even steamed up 










I wear my LV pretty much 24/7 these days and the same with it I never take off in the shower, how else are you supposed to clean them :lol:


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

gregory said:


> So.. considering the fact that my Speedie Professional is only 8 months old.. with no gasket wear or anything like that..
> 
> Would anyone say that it would be fair to *shower* it.. not *submerse* it but *shower* it??
> 
> ...


You'll be fine showering in your speedy, I've had my speedy chrono years and it's been in the shower 100's of times and in the pool, mines never budged still like new, if your worried you will stuff it up then you'll not feel easy showering in it, me I'm not bothered if I can't shower in it then it has no place in my collection, watches are for wearing and on holiday it's always safest on your wrist


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

gregory said:


> So.. considering the fact that my Speedie Professional is only 8 months old.. with no gasket wear or anything like that..
> 
> Would anyone say that it would be fair to *shower* it.. not *submerse* it but *shower* it??
> 
> ...


You'll be fine showering in your speedy, I've had my speedy chrono years and it's been in the shower 100's of times and in the pool, mines never budged still like new, if your worried you will stuff it up then you'll not feel easy showering in it, me I'm not bothered if I can't shower in it then it has no place in my collection, watches are for wearing and on holiday it's always safest on your wrist


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I would treat the Speedmaster like a 30m splashproof watch!

Would you really want to FLOOD that lovely movement:-










Apollo XI speedmaster pic

Regs

Bry


----------



## neilf1965 (Oct 17, 2008)

IMHO I dont know why anyone would want to wear a watch whilst showering!!

Is time that precious to him?

better taken off and left by the bedside I think.

Neil. :thumbsup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd rather take a shower with a Bond girl than a Bond watch!!!!! That would get my ticker going!


----------



## Matt B (Nov 10, 2009)

lol at the post above!!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ok so you have to wear a watch , but do you have to shower?


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I agree with above comments re why would you shower with a watch? Take it off you lazy **** :blind:


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Ez guys, this is not about me, its about a friend. I myself would never do that, even with watches I have that are 300m water resistant.

Thankyou all for all that information.


----------



## matts (Apr 17, 2009)

don't do it!


----------



## burnerg81 (Jun 21, 2009)

To reiterate the point that a few have made, just tell him to take it off.

It's clear that some think it SHOULD be ok, however the only way to find out for definite is to try it. Is it worth it for a watch worth Â£2k? I wouldn't take the chance. Unless he showers for hours, I doubt it will make any differnce to anything, in the grand scheme of things anyway.


----------



## UkWatchGuy (Nov 29, 2009)

even if your watch is marketed as water resistant, I would not take a shower with it unless I have had tested and it passed.


----------



## azania (Sep 28, 2009)

I think that if one showers with a Speedmaster you are taking a risk, but not because of the change in temperature. Being a standard chronograph that is not like the Seamaster Chrono, that is specifically designed with seals that are not only airtight and watertight to depths our bodies cant handle. The Seamasters seals are deigned to withstand temperatures between 60Â°C/140Â°F above or 0Â°C/32Â°F below. The average shower temperature is below that. As to soaps and stuff, well they recommens you wash metal bracelts with soapy water anyway, and one obviously rinses anyway.

The reason its a risk is the same reason that swiss watch companies have had this argument in the past with consumer groups. The ratings system is all wrong. (thats only in my opinion, I must add)

5ATM or 50m (Speedmaster rating) means that it is relatively OK washing ones hands , swimming in shallow water, but avoid the sea and any serious pressure. That would suggest that its fine showering ,but I would err on the side of caution, especially if its a secondhand piece ,and you haven't had the seals tested. I have heard of a number of good brand watches rated to as high as 50-100 metres that fail miserably, even in shallow water, and even quite new.

Think of the people buying watches rated water-resistant 10-30metres who maybe aren't watch lover like ourselves. You would naturally assume that a 3ATM/30m piece was great for the pool, and it curls up and dies in a light rain.

If its less than 200m ,i dont fully immerse any watch I own, but that just me. Once they reach that rating, they go everywhere.


----------



## scott laurie (Jul 27, 2009)

have always showered with my watches on, got to be honest here, if I have forked out over Â£2k on a watch that claims to be water resistant to 50m, which is about 150feet, then if it cant stand 10 minutes of a domestic shower its a piece of crap ! but in saying that I recently bought a speedmaster and was surprised that it did not have a wind down crown, which made me think about would it be ok to get wet regularly ! I shower in the morning and most days at the gym, and the lockers or changing rooms at the gym are not somewhere i would be happy leaving my gmt ! more from the fact that i would probably forget to put the blooming thing back on,

whats the point in having a water proof watch that you cant jump in the pool with or have a shower ??????

scott.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

scott laurie said:


> whats the point in having a water proof watch


Manufacturers stopped using the term waterproof a long time ago. What you get now is various degrees of water resistance.


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

Robert said:


> scott laurie said:
> 
> 
> > whats the point in having a water proof watch
> ...


can somebody kill this f ing link, just shower in your watch and stop being a f anny.

I've said before it will b fine, just look atmodern speed fit piping it's just an o ring and it holds mains water pressure, the omega has two o rings so it will be fine.

If it's rated at 50 m then it will have been tested to 75m if you just don't want to shower on your speedmaster sell it and get a seiko or citizen and shower all day long


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It looked like it was dead, but then somebody posted again. 

Later,

William


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Speedmasters are not for swimming, showering or any other water sports  you could shower in a Seamaster if you wanted to .... but why?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Perhaps if somebody showered in the vacuum of space it would be ok.









Later,

William


----------



## sjstrange (Dec 9, 2009)

I think it is crazy that in this day and age a company can sell a watch costing thousands of pounds and not make it waterproof. Seriously....is it that difficult to stop water getting into something?


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

I bloody hate them eclectic showers!

I do feel that this advertiser could have used the eleven years planning time slightly more productively, instead of posting the message above. <sigh> :mad0218:


----------



## bikerbill (Dec 27, 2020)

kc104 said:


> My best friend is getting married soon and his soon to be wife is going to buy him an Omega Speedmaster. He said to be the other day that someone at Ernst + Jones told him that he should not take a shower with that watch on. The reason being the change in temperature.
> 
> I was aware of the 'power shower' spraying water onto a watch not being a good idea, but not this change in temperature issue.
> 
> Can someone tell me if he would be ok taking a shower with this watch on.


 Seriously?????

Have a look at the punishing testing that NASA put the watch through.

https://www.twentytwoten.com/1574/nasa-testing-regime-omega-speedmaster-moonwatch/

Quote

the *Speedmaster* Professional "Moonwatch", with a water resistance of 50 meters, can be used in the water. ... These are *water-resistant* up to 100 meters.12 May 2020



> www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

I swam bathed and showered for years in my 200m Tag 6000 and it was perfectly fine, except that one time the crown wasn't screwed in ....

p.s. that was 15 yrs ago and it is still running fine nonetheless and it's about 27 years old


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

electricshower said:


> I am also using Omega with showers even with eclectic showers and its working for me.


 I have removed your sales link as this is a watch forum, not home improvements.



Jet Jetski said:


> I swam bathed and showered for years in my 200m Tag 6000 and it was perfectly fine, except that one time the crown wasn't screwed in ....
> 
> p.s. that was 15 yrs ago and it is still running fine nonetheless and it's about 27 years old


 Phew, bet your wrist stinks. :jawdrop1:


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> I have removed your sales link as this is a watch forum, not home improvements.
> 
> Phew, bet your wrist stinks. :jawdrop1:


 I wear my bracelets quite loose, so they easily move on the wrist lol - and it's 316L so when it's clean, it's clean.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Jet Jetski said:


> and it's 316L so when it's clean, it's clean.


 You have a stainless steel wrist.... ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Is this "I must wear my watch in the shower" thing some form of rebellion, or "Jacques Cousteau syndrome" ?


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Is this "I must wear my watch in the shower" thing some form of rebellion, or "Jacques Cousteau syndrome" ?


 I think it's more if you don't feel like taking it off, you don't need to - the first year it was on leather I always took it off, after that, once on a bracelet, sometimes I might, generally I mightn't - just didn't matter either way. Keeps the watch nice and clean too! I am betting that a watch on a stainless bracelet, bathed or showered in every day, is more hygienic than: taking off a piece of leather that has been on one's skin all day every day, carefully showering oneself, and then putting that same piece of leather back on one's wrist! I think that is a recipe for stinky-ness.


----------

